

How the domain name industry works - part1 - baseonmars
http://iwi.gandibar.net/post/2009/04/24/How-the-domain-name-industry-works-part-1
A fun(!?!) and informative explanation of how the domain name industry works.
======
datums
I was with the very first testbed registrar in 99. How's that for startup
excitement.

Stay Hungry. Keep It Simple.

